# Dynalite Gold XP R300 info



## tallpaul (Mar 28, 2015)

Could anyone be so kind as to direct me to some specs for this shaft?

Weight, torque, flight characteristics, suited swing tempo etc?

I've tried the TT website and googling it, but there is little accurate info. Are these a superseded shaft type?

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 28, 2015)

tallpaul said:



			Could anyone be so kind as to direct me to some specs for this shaft?

Weight, torque, flight characteristics, suited swing tempo etc?

I've tried the TT website and googling it, but there is little accurate info. Are these a superseded shaft type?

Cheers,

Paul
		
Click to expand...

Try looking here. Some useful info.

http://www.golfclubshaftreview.com/true-temper.html


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Try here too. In the brochure there is a table (page 6) that shows comparisons between different shafts.

http://media.titleist.com/images/titleist/pdfs/US/2014/2014_Custom_Options_Book_US/index.html#6/z


----------



## tallpaul (Mar 29, 2015)

Cheers for the reply. 

The two sources illustrate my point nicely. One describes it as a high launch shaft, the other at the lower end of mid-launch!

Cheers,

Confused of Cambridge.


----------



## markgs (Mar 29, 2015)

i have had this shaft and it is high launching if that helps


----------



## the_coach (Mar 29, 2015)

the xp range is at the higher launching end of the spectrum for sure, they have a little ways more of a softer tip. 

so more likely to suit a smoother swinger type, with an easier transition, that would be across a slower or faster swing speed. as it's more about how the swing loads the shaft to some degree not just swing speed alone.

so could suit a mid 80's mph (6i) SS who has a smoother transition, who with say Gold S300's could well launch the ball little ways low so not get the carry distance, so the xp's given those parameters would give optimum carry distance for SS so more length.
but they could also suit a mid 70's mph (6i) SS who's transition is a little ways quicker.

depends what the ball flight you normally put on the ball is like, plus how you load the shaft through transition.


----------



## tallpaul (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I certainly launch them high but without it ballooning as I was still getting reasonable carries even in to a stiff wind. 

Still confused why Titleist and other sources describe them as mid launch. 

Cheers,

Paul


----------

